# Trading Fishing Trips Between MI and FL



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I am also a member of the floridasportsman.com I usually post on the forum about southeast florida. There seems to be a great group of guys there and they are all letting each other know when they are going fishing to cut down the price of fuel, bait and cleanup. I've offered to have guys come up here to fish with me for the little fishes and they have offered to take me out when I go down this winter to visit family. I was just thinking that if anyone is interested they should check out the site and offer some trips up here if any of those folks are up this way. It's like we would have a cross country meet and greet. Heck, we could always send an invite when we have the ice outing this winter. Atleast we would know who is from florida, they would be tan, standing in shorts and freezing their rear end off. Just a suggestion for anyone that is interested. 
Reddhead


----------

